# Can you take too much folic acid?



## blueyezz4 (Sep 23, 2006)

We had our first appt with our high risk dr about 8 wks after the loss of our twin boys (born at 22.5wks) just last Friday and he gave us the go ahead to start TTC again







: and also told me to be sure to take fish oil, my prenatal vit. and Vit. B Complex. I went to the store and found one that actually has the vit B complex, but also Vit C and folic acid in it. I know my prenatal already has folic acid, but is it okay to take more? My p.n.v has 800mcg in it and the Vit. B complex has 400mcg. Anyone know? It is so hard to get a hold of the high risk dr so I figured I'd start off by asking here to see if anyone knew.


----------



## ladyjools (May 25, 2009)

i have been taking extra folic acid for same reason, the pre-natal already has it and there is another suplement im taking on top of that which also has it,

i presumed it be ok
but i am intrested to see how others respond

Jools


----------



## mrsbabycakes (Sep 28, 2008)

I've been told that up to 4g/day is fine. I'm taking an extra 800mg/day to be safe (in case it's twins) because it can't hurt.


----------



## alternamama82 (May 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blueyezz4* 
We had our first appt with our high risk dr about 8 wks after the loss of our twin boys (born at 22.5wks) just last Friday and he gave us the go ahead to start TTC again







: and also told me to be sure to take fish oil, my prenatal vit. and Vit. B Complex. I went to the store and found one that actually has the vit B complex, but also Vit C and folic acid in it. I know my prenatal already has folic acid, but is it okay to take more? My p.n.v has 800mcg in it and the Vit. B complex has 400mcg. Anyone know? It is so hard to get a hold of the high risk dr so I figured I'd start off by asking here to see if anyone knew.

Yes, that's just a bit over 1 mg, totally fine. From my experience and what's been recommended to me, at least 1 mg should be taken daily.


----------



## alternamama82 (May 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrsbabycakes* 
I've been told that up to 4g/day is fine. I'm taking an extra 800mg/day to be safe (in case it's twins) because it can't hurt.

I think what you meant to say is that you're taking an extra 800mcg/day (?) 800mg is ALOT! And same with 4g... I think you mean 4mg







Sorry if I'm wrong....


----------



## jtrt (Feb 25, 2009)

I also take 4mg a day. There are 800mcg in my prenatal and I take 4 additional 800mcg tabs throughout the day.

Amy


----------



## momtoS (Apr 12, 2006)

So sorry for your losses.

My mom has spina bifida occulta and I am encouraged to take 4 mg a day.


----------



## lovbeingamommy (Jun 17, 2007)

Since folic acid is a B vitamin and therefore water soluble I would assume it would be fine to take the increased amount. I know I take close to 2mg/day with my prenatal and additional B vitamins. My dh also takes folic acid 1mg/day. I look at it like I do vit c, if you take more than your body needs you'll just pee it out


----------

